# Metal Bridges with Wood Ties - How did they attach?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm building a metal bridge and want to hand lay wood ties. That got me to wondering how the real railroad bridge folks did that? Doesn't seem like the ties could have just been free floating on the metal girders. How did they attach wood ties to metal girders?

-Jim


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

May I suggest a typical wood stringer...much like on a trestle...even laminated 2-3 plys for each rail..
Bolt these to your steel cross parts....glue n pin ties to these stringers. 

Then hand spike your rail in place...

Dirk


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Bolts.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

On mine when I did this 6 years ago and it is still in place.
I used LIQUID NAILS adhesive.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/livesteam53/Nailing rail 007.jpg


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Sometimes the bottoms of the ties were notched.

http://mdrails.blogspot.com/2011/12/ma-pa-delta-wye-trestle.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

pinewoods said:


> Sometimes the bottoms of the ties were notched.
> 
> http://mdrails.blogspot.com/2011/12/ma-pa-delta-wye-trestle.html


And they were deeper than regular ties: "bridge ties" are 8 - 12" deep, and may be notched if not bolted to the steel.

I googled that and got these full size bridge tie anchors:










http://www.railsco.com/~bridge_tie_anchors.htm


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yer right Pete.. bridge ties are not track ties..
Track ties are usually 8-9' long..
Bridge ties tend to be 16' long.. the 8"x12" ties sit on edge..and are spaced 12" on center..which leaves a 4" space between ties...

But this style for use on bridges is also period and local sensitive..

For older designs, more what we thick of as a western time period, back woods mining n logging lines made up their own practice as fit the area and needs....

We'll assume Jim understands his RR's needs for general design...using what fits his needs..

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

This gives a nice finished look and allows some space from which one can fish.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dual tracks....

..complete with a sentry!! How cool..

D


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

For those that may not recognize this bridge and location... AT&SF main line at Topock AZ where it crosses the Colorado River between Needles CA and Kingman AZ. This is the old through truss bridge with gauntlet track. It has been replaced by a double track deck truss with a ballasted deck. The sentry with a steel pot and M1 indicates this photo is from WWII when there was serious concern over sabatoge of larger railroad bridges on many major railway routes.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You can see the length and how the ties are laid after they jump!
Pause and full screen, look carefully you can even see the clips on the steel every third tie.

McCloud River Railroad's Lake Britton Bridge in Burney Falls State Park.






Andrew


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> For those that may not recognize this bridge and location... AT&SF main line at Topock AZ where it crosses the Colorado River between Needles CA and Kingman AZ. This is the old through truss bridge with gauntlet track. It has been replaced by a double track deck truss with a ballasted deck. The sentry with a steel pot and M1 indicates this photo is from WWII when there was serious concern over sabatoge of larger railroad bridges on many major railway routes.



Dr;
You're being too modest. You're the sentry !


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are terrific! Thanks for all the info and details! Pete that's a great diagram showing the bolt and clip! Andrew I did as you suggested and I do see the clips. I remember seeing that movie when it came out. It makes perfect sense now. Although I don't think I'll be bolting even every third tie. I'll cheat and use a strong outdoor glue as others suggested. Thanks for satisfying my curiosity 

-Jim


----------

